# Gunstock Lathe



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 31, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of what they call a gunstock lathe? I was in a arguement with someone saying they turned a stock on a wood lathe..

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 31, 2014)

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=11347

Google brought up a crap ton of results for gunstock lathes


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 31, 2014)

I had saw those but the person said they turned it with a wood lathe..


----------



## justallan (Dec 31, 2014)

Elliot, I think it's just another case of terminology gone bad. From what I can see they are just duplicators.


----------



## justallan (Dec 31, 2014)

Ask your friend if it was a cnc lathe. If that's the case, then I can understand. You can tell your machine to rotate your stock and have a cutting tool come in from the side and machine it.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 1, 2015)

Could he have meant a Gunsmith lathe?.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 1, 2015)

justallan said:


> Ask your friend if it was a cnc lathe. If that's the case, then I can understand. You can tell your machine to rotate your stock and have a cutting tool come in from the side and machine it.



They said it was just a normal lathe.. I think they might be pulling my leg..


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2015)

I would think he was meaning a duplicator on the lathe. It would have a router like set up on top and make passes left to right as you move a marking nub across the gunstock blank set up in front of the lathe. That only rough shapes it. The finishing process is done by hand after that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2015)

those are the ones I found with a different technique for each one...


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 5, 2015)

WOW!!! Great videos. That hand duplicating with a router looks time consuming. Bet he. wishes for a CNC gunstock lathe soon. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> WOW!!! Great videos. That hand duplicating with a router looks time consuming. Bet he. wishes for a CNC gunstock lathe soon. Thanks for showing.



You wouldn't want CNN involved in it Ray - they're all a bunch of anti-gun liberals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 6, 2015)

I run a 4 axis CNC mill. That would be a fun project but damn expensive at $75 an hour.


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 12, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I run a 4 axis CNC mill. That would be a fun project but damn expensive at $75 an hour.



Show us that machine! I ran a 4 axis Mori-Seki metal lathe in a machine shop for a while. It could do incredible things. I ran old manual Browne and Sharpe's before that so going to a CNC was pretty impressive. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 12, 2015)

I couldn't find any of the pictures of cams running in my chuck and she is running as a 3 axis right now but her is a picture of it with a trunion mounted on the 4th axis running a part. She is a VM17 Milltronics 4 axis mill then I use Gibbs Cam to program it.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

